# Lightroom vs. Aperture. Which is easier to use?



## ronin67 (Feb 19, 2012)

Folks,

I currently have Lightroom 3 and Aperture, but tend to use LR 3 more, because to me it seems easier to use. However, I really want to explore and use Aperture also, but it just doesn't seem as user friendly. Any ideas on where I can get a good book on how to effectively use Aperture? Does anyone else use both and have noticed the same things I have?

Thanks and may God bless.

Ed


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I've used the original aperture. I didn't mind it at first. After i tried aperture 2, and a trial version of LR2.

I found both to be user friendly. If anything, i thought aperture was more user friendly. LR ran more efficiently imo. I prefer LR overall.


----------



## ronin67 (Feb 19, 2012)

phuviano said:


> I've used the original aperture. I didn't mind it at first. After i tried aperture 2, and a trial version of LR2.
> 
> I found both to be user friendly. If anything, i thought aperture was more user friendly. LR ran more efficiently imo. I prefer LR overall.



Thank you for the input. I guess my biggest reason for not liking Aperture is just because I didn't really have allot of time to dive into it as deep as I would like. One of my friends really loves Aperture and swears by it for all his photo needs. I'm in a local photo club here in Japan and most of the photographers really love and push LR. Any suggestion for any good books that touch on Aperture? Thanks for all the input again and may God bless.

Ed


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Sign up for Lynda.com for one month and watch the tutorials on both (there are a few for each program) rather than buying a book.

I use Aperture exclusively and I love it. It is a bit of a hog sometimes and slows down, but I love how flexible the workflow is. I found Lightroom to have more of a forced workflow, and I just didn't like the interface as much. Since I spend so much time working with my photos, it's is important to me that I like the interface and that the software works for me and allows me to create my own workflow. 

LR has continually gotten better, but I really don't understand the pushing of one software order another. It is just like Canon vs Nikon. Choose whatever tool works for you and if someone prefers a different tool, shut the hell up about it! Haha.


----------



## ronin67 (Feb 19, 2012)

okcomputer said:


> Sign up for Lynda.com for one month and watch the tutorials on both (there are a few for each program) rather than buying a book.
> 
> I use Aperture exclusively and I love it. It is a bit of a hog sometimes and slows down, but I love how flexible the workflow is. I found Lightroom to have more of a forced workflow, and I just didn't like the interface as much. Since I spend so much time working with my photos, it's is important to me that I like the interface and that the software works for me and allows me to create my own workflow.
> 
> LR has continually gotten better, but I really don't understand the pushing of one software order another. It is just like Canon vs Nikon. Choose whatever tool works for you and if someone prefers a different tool, shut the hell up about it! Haha.


 Thanks so much for the Lynda.com reference. Dude this place is great. It is definitely worth paying for one month. Yes, I understand where you are coming from. It is funny with certain people in the photography crowd. I personally will try any Photo program (as long as the funds allow) and am opened minded not to try and push my personal preferences on others (especially if I haven't tried an avenue). Yes, opinions in the photography area of endeavors are just that, opinions. What works good for someone, may not apply well to another. Besides when the photo club I'm in starts kidding around about the whole Canon vs. Nikon thing. I just tell them I'm not a tool, I shoot with Pentax. Thanks again folks for the great input.

May God bless!

Ed


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I have used both but I prefer Lightroom's interface and how easily it integrates into Photoshop for when you want to work on an image in a way that you can't with Lightroom. Both are extremely capable photo editors and managers. 

To each their own.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Lynda.com rocks. I've used it for Premiere, Flash and Logic. Brilliant service and worth every penny.

I use Lightroom quite happily. But I understand Aperture is attractive to some for its quite elastic workflow.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I had hoped for some freebee filters with Aperture,
But so far the ones advertised are all pay pay pay.

Guess I need to do a more thorough search.

I miss my old PhotoShop 2.5 with my hundreds of free filters,
Even my old PhotoShop 3.0 had some great filters too.

Maybe I'll just break out my old B&W Tower and go back in time.


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

I'm a lightroom guy myself. I found for the way I shoot it was easier to keyword and sort my images. Don't get me wrong I think aperture is a solid product and the price is great. Also I think the raw processing from adobe is a bit better, but that splitting hairs on that one most of the time. I guess it what you get used to and learn.


----------



## jcdavies (Jun 13, 2012)

Lynda.com is a great tool i know LR better but recently started using Aperture and find the layout very user friendly but need to learn a lot i just hope they come up with a new version soon


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

if anyone is interested for Aperture, Apertureexpert.com is having a sale (today might be the last day?), but you can get all of their videos for $32 after the discount.
Each video appears to be at least 30 minutes in length and they are fairly thorough.

I'm in no way affiliated.

I've decided to stay with Aperture because I started with it and am more familiar. I've played with LR as well and it looks great, but sticking with Aperture as it fits with my needs (not a pro - just a hobbyist trying to keep things organized and easy to edit). I'm sure LR is just the same.

It's under the Labor Day sale:

ApertureExpert Tips - ApertureExpert.com ? Your resource for tips, training, presets and more for Apple's Aperture 3


----------

